# Lion Dies From Snakebite



## News Bot (May 11, 2009)

*Published:* 11-May-09 12:00 PM
*Source:* Herper.com Blog

A white lioness in a zoo in India was found dead from snakebite. (News source.)







*Read More...*


----------



## longte (May 11, 2009)

Not suprising as by far the most dangerous snakes in the world love that little area

Check out the various saw scaled vipers one day
Not sure how far down the venomous list they are but just in Sri Lanka they average 1000 deaths per annum from these little darlings
Tried to play with one and they are wicked
As they strike the force/impetus they put into the strike moves the entire snake forward
Yet they are immediately ready to go again
Unlike cobras they can stike upwards

So an endangered species because of a snake bite?
Or did it die because it was in a cage at a zoo?


----------



## shamous1 (May 11, 2009)

*Endangered*



longte said:


> So an endangered species because of a snake bite?
> Or did it die because it was in a cage at a zoo?



The cage in the zoo had nothing to do with it. Any animal that is coloured different from it's normal colour (i.e. white lion, albino python etc etc) stand out like (well we all know what it stands out like - no need to get an infraction for stating the obvious) and will have difficulties surviving in the wild. A lion would have few dangers apart from poachers or Hyena's though but would still stand next to no chance.


----------



## MrsDragonLady (May 12, 2009)

read the 'News source' then clicked on Wild & Wacky

http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...g-eats-Homer-Simpson-/articleshow/4468937.cms

and read the article about 'Dog eats Homer Simpson!'

poor dog evidently everyone doesn't know not to feed their dogs chocolate


----------



## Naja_nivea (May 13, 2009)

Shame, the lion would have been a magnificent creature and extremely rare to the point of being classified extinct for a while, and not albino.

Who is the king of the jungle now?

An interesting but major diversion inspired by what shamouse1 said :- A while ago some zoologists were studying giraffes and captured some and marked them with a blob of spray paint so they can observe them after. However their study didnt work out as all their marked animals died. The reason was due to lion predation. As lions look at their prey for a weakness they must have saw the paint on the giraffes and marked them out as diseased or ill or something, even though the lions wouldn't normally attack a large healthy giraffe in the park. Although obviously it wouldn't make any difference to the snake that bit the white lion but still interesting why albino creatures dont have any chance as a serious genetic flaw due to predation and photo sensitive. (I know the while lions are not albino btw),


----------



## shamous1 (May 13, 2009)

*Inspired*

I've inspired someone...

Interesting post you make. When humans best intentions to study an animal further have inadvertantly doomed the animals by them being marked. Have you got a link to that story. I've got time to kill at work and need something worthwhile and stimulating to read.

I'd be intersted in hearing if anyone else has heard of similiar events where science has actually been the downfall of an animal. There must be loads around.


----------



## Naja_nivea (May 13, 2009)

Sorry no link. I just remember it from an old zoology/ecology lecture at uni years ago.


----------

